
WOW. Microsoft Offers $44.6 Billion To Acquire Yahoo - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/01/wow-microsoft-offers-446-billion-to-acquire-yahoo/
======
jamescoops
these kinds of mega deals very rarely work out ...

~~~
terpua
Mostly true but in this case, Microsoft gets a huge boost in search reach and
market share and thus a potential online advertising windfall.

Of course, they have a better chance to compete with Google.

